# One more question



## wandslinger (Sep 7, 2011)

Is there any maintenance to the slide out needed or any other part that I need to really keep after...


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 8, 2011)

Nope, not too much to do there.  Some folks will spray their wipers with silicone spray, but I don't think it does any good.  Just keep an eye on the roof of the trailer and the slideout.  Watch for any cracks in the self leveling sealant and reseal and needed.  I tell my customers to walk the roof twice a year.  You wont have to do something each time, but look at it anyway.


----------



## brodavid (Sep 8, 2011)

great advice


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 8, 2011)

I spray the slide-out drive screws and bars with silicon spray every year at least. It really takes the load off the electric motors when that all slides easily. It's easy to hear the difference.


----------



## William David (Aug 11, 2016)

Great advice by @Grandview Trailer Sa. @wandslinger, there is also a great informative article published on EPDMRoofers blog regarding your query, check out that one for more help. Thanks


----------

